# My Rocco, my big boy passed yesterday morning



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Leslee, I am so sorry for your loss of Rocco. It is always hard to say good-bye but nothing you would expect to have to do at 6 years old. You made the most loving choice not to let him suffer. I hope your good memories of your special boy will someday ease your pain.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I understand the pain. I lost my bridge boy at 1 month from his 5th birthday.  it's achingly hard when they are so young.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

So very very sorry. It is never easy, but especially hard at such a young age. I know what you are going thru. We lost our six year, Tugg, March 12 of this year while we were on vacation and he was being boarded. He collapsed and died several hours later at the ER vet. They did everything they could but couldn't save him. We think it had to be cardiac hemangiosarcoma. We too have lost dogs to this disease, but never this young. Hugs to you and your family,
again, I am so very very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Lbiv (May 23, 2018)

Thank you everyone for sharing similar experiences. I’ve worried did I jump the gun and put him to sleep too soon. But then I thought, how could I have dealt with him collapsing in the yard, as I’m often home by myself.. or finding him in pain and it’s too late. I’m struggling. He was so special to me, my big boy. I can’t believe he’s gone.,


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Rocco,.
It's gut wrenching whenever you lose one regardless of the age. 
I can tell how special Rocco was and very much loved. 

Give yourself time to grieve, it gets better but it takes a lot of time.


----------



## Izziebeth (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi, Leslee,

So very sorry for your loss. 

I just read you were worried about putting him to sleep too soon ... I have had the same doubts (I still do if I go there.) Know you absolutely did the the most loving thing for him. Cancer is painful. Our pups are so strong and eager to please - it is as if they hold on as long as possible before letting it show when they are ill. It sounds as if your boy was ready for the rest you so lovingly allowed him to have even as your own heart was breaking. You are brave, and he is free of pain.

You and Rocco are so blessed to have shared such a special bond. Wishing you comfort and peace.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I am so sorry that you lost your special boy too soon. Six is so young, and I'm sure that contributes to your doubting your decision. Know that you made the most loving choice that you could for him. Please don't torture yourself over what if's. 

When you feel up to it, please share some pictures of your sweet boy!


----------



## Lbiv (May 23, 2018)

I miss him so much!!!!!! The pain is paralyzing


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

My heart breaks for you! What a handsome boy he was. Thank you so much for sharing him with us.


----------



## jdavisryan (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm so very sorry. It's difficult to lose a beloved dog but to lose one at such a young age is tragic. He's beautiful, and I hope some day your pain will be replaced by wonderful memories of all of the love and happiness he brought you. My sincere sympathies.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

I’ll add my sincere sympathies too. We lost our last three in rapid succession within months of each other and all were way too young. I can tell you from experience, worrying you might have put them to sleep too soon when they had that type diagnosis is far easier to deal with then the thought that you waited too long and they were suffering. It’s never easy regardless. Remember him, celebrate the life you shared and treasure the memories. You were his life and love for his whole life.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your very handsome Rocco! 6 is far too young. Don't double guess what you did...you stopped the pain and now he's at the bridge and whole again. I hope you and your family can use all your wonderful memories to get through this very difficult time.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss....it's never easy, especially so young...I will keep you and your family in my prayers....it will take time to heal, not completely, but you will hold his memories in your heart forever..there will come a day when you can talk about him with out crying....


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Rocco was awesome. I'm SO sorry you had to say goodbye at such a young age. Having lost 3 goldens, I share your pain and want you to know you are not alone here. You can rest assured Rocco loved you because you gave him a great life and that is why he gave you back 2x the love. I hope time helps you feel better soon.
Godpsed to Rocco.

dlm ny country

What we have once enjoyed,  we can never lose.  All that we love deeply  becomes a part of us. ” – Helen Keller


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rocco*

I am so very sorry about Rocco, so young! We lost two dogs to hemangiosarcoma.
My Smooch and Snobear will take care of him. I've added him to the Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rly-list/481538-2018-rainbow-bridge-list.html


----------



## Lbiv (May 23, 2018)

Thank you everyone. In such pain and grief. He was so healthy and young. He was my big boy! I miss him with my whole heart. Everything reminds me of him. I think about him nonstop all day and night. He was sooooo good, such a nice boy. I appreciate All of you as I have felt alone in losing a young amazing doggie to such a quick life altering disease... I did not know how many of us were out here. He was a rescue I’ve had for 5.5 years. He was so loved by my family, husband and 3 kids and especially me. He and I were so connected. He wouldn’t walk
With anyone else... he waited for me, he always looked back to make sure I was there... always checked in... I miss him sooooooo much


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

They are the most special souls, and 6 is much too soon. I'm so sorry, I know personally how losing them, no matter what age, is crushing. Don't doubt your decision, I have no doubt you made it with the utmost love and with only his best interests at heart.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry about Rocco. We too had to make the terrible decision last fall with one of our girls so young at 5. Then her partner fell very ill one week later and left us too. It stunned us and left us heartbroken. Now we try to think about all the joy they brought us no matter how short it seems. I hope your loving memories will help you heal. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry and many of us have felt the same pain of losing a golden so young. I hope one day soon the memories of Rocco will make you smile.


----------

